# Honda GX160 Power Washer engine problem



## Waymon3X6 (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought a North Star power washer with a Honda GX160 engine it two days ago and followed instructions to start it. It ran for 2-3 minutes and died. At this point pulling the rope to start it doesn't feel right. It doesn't pull easily and it feels like the motor has seized. I have a Honda on my generator purchased at Northern Tool and the pull start is definitely not the same. I did fill it with 10/30 oil to the marked line. I have the right gas and the engine will not start. 

Any of you guys know what the problem could be? 

Thanks!


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a similar unit with a Honda engine and the same symptom. What I do to start it is squeeze the sprayer trigger to release the pump pressure that builds up while trying to start the engine.
I don't know if this is "normal" and I rarely use my unit, so I never followed up with a mechanic, but this has worked for me for several years now.
Hope this helps, and if there's anyone here who knows if this is NOT normal, I'll be watching to see more opinions.
Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Why did you use 10W30 Oil? 

BG


----------



## Waymon3X6 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I left the unit off for about 4 hours, came back to it just now and tried to start it again following regular procedure. I did NOT hook up the hose from the house to the unit. After about 10-15 tries it DID start, and stayed running. HOWEVER there was a weird clanking, sounded like metal inside the engine moving around - could have been the pump not receiving any water instead? I will try again tomorrow with the hose to see if there is still that problem. 



> What I do to start it is squeeze the sprayer trigger to release the pump pressure that builds up while trying to start the engine.


This worked! Well kinda. I did not hook up the spray hose, so each pull to start the engine threw out whatever water was left in the pump, and after a few tries it started.



> Why did you use 10W30 Oil?


BG, according to the manual that is the recommended oil.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Always have the water hooked up and running whenever the engine is running (the pump will overheat quickly) The pressure that is created by trying to start the engine can be relieved by pulling the trigger when starting or disconnecting the pressure hose from the pump and just letting the household water pressure run through the pump. Have you checked the oil level in the pressure pump? Most (supposedly all) engines and pumps are shipped without oil.


----------



## Waymon3X6 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Their customer service told me to take off the pump unit and see if the engine would start. The engine started on the first pull, so I suppose it was a faulty pump. They are sending us a new pump. 

Thanks for the help! 

-Ray


----------

